# Is there a virtual 3x3x4 software?



## Christopher Mowla (Oct 14, 2009)

..


----------



## Gollum999 (Oct 14, 2009)

I think that IsoCubeSim can do puzzles like that.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, Iso can do that. You can also try CuboidSim (you can set the size of the cube in the options).


----------



## qqwref (Oct 14, 2009)

Why does everyone have this problem? It does not. Make. Sense.

OK: Iso is a self-executable .jar file. It should run *by itself* if you double click on it. It's not supposed to be unzipped, even if your computer might decide that's a good idea (it's not, trust me).


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 14, 2009)

Gollum999 said:


> I think that IsoCubeSim can do puzzles like that.



Off topic, but on Isoslim, you can make a 1x1x2, and when you scramble it, sometimes it's solved when you scramble it.


----------



## Gollum999 (Oct 14, 2009)

.JAR files never open for me. 

And yes I have Java installed, it just gives me an error any time I try to run .JAR files. Something about not finding the main class.


----------

